

Top Posts of 2013, Stats, and Snoo Year's Resolutions - rb2e
http://blog.reddit.com/2013/12/top-posts-of-2013-stats-and-snoo-years.html

======
lostlogin
That is a lot of page views and a long average visit time. I make that a
cumulate of about 20k years of time spent on reddit this last year... That's a
lot of down time if I've got that right. Edit:screwed the 1st try, maybe
second is better.

